# TULIP: Communicates Positive Aspects to the Believer



## ChrisJuloya (May 16, 2019)

I was wondering that would TULIP or 5-points of Calvinism generally be communicating the positive aspects to the believer. At the same time, would you agree that given that these doctrines speak positively to the believer, it does speak of the negative aspect to/about the unbeliever?

For example:
*Total Depravity*
elect: acknowledges sin and need of a savior
non-elect: indifference and self-righteousness (pharisees)

*Unconditional Election*
elect: active choosing of the elect
non-elect: passive passing over (non-choosing) to the non-elect

*Limited Atonement*
elect: atonement of sins
non-elect: no atonement of sins

*Irresistible Grace*
elect: freedom to run towards Christ
non-elect: hardness of the heart

*Perseverance of the Saints*
elect: may fall gravely but will not fall fully, totally, and finally
non-elect: is in and will remain in the state of fallenness

I somewhat related it with what the Sacraments communicate.
Grace to the believer, condemnation to the unbeliever.

Would you say that same goes with the Doctrines of Grace?


----------

